# Learning to call



## 4dozendekes (Oct 12, 2009)

What would you guys say is a good way to learn to call?..i dont really have any good friends or relatives that are master goose callers and i really would like to get descent at it so any ideas?


----------



## GooseWack'r (Oct 21, 2009)

you can get a lot of good beginner info on you tube....or you can go out and buy a dvd. get a buddy and have him go out like 50 yrds and let him tell you what sounds good and what not. with the tips you just gotta pratice pratice pratice!!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

if you haven't purchased a call yet, check out Winglock calls. Pick the one you want, then after it arrives call Rick Perry at Winglock and he will get you started. He helped me a ton.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Bad Grammer the DVD


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

teamshakeandbake said:


> Bad Grammer the DVD


X2


----------



## Icewolf (Nov 4, 2009)

4dozendekes,

For Goose calling I would highly recomend purchasing the "POWER GOOSE PAK" from Zink calls. The Pak includes a polycarbonate Power Clucker call and a copy of Waterfowl University (DVD) which was done by Field Hudnail (world/international champion,etc) Field does an awesome job of teaching the proper way to use a short reed goose call. The power pak costs $29.99 at most big box retailers (Cabelas/sprotsmans warehouse,etc) The the PC-1 call has great sound and is very easy to use.
Bad Grammer (as mentioned above) is also an excellent choice of training DVD's
Good luck and happy calling.


----------



## 4dozendekes (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds good ill look into it thanks guys


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> teamshakeandbake said:
> 
> 
> > Bad Grammer the DVD
> ...


x3


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i haven't seen bad grammar yet, but "honker talk" is one of the better ones i have watched. most of all, don't expect too much too soon. it is hard to resist wanting to make all of the advanced sounds and speedy stuff right away, but build a good foundation first. get to where you can break notes precisely and at the moment you want them to break. control and consistency are the most important things you can learn. the rest will be much easier after that. it takes a lot of practice and patience. find a place to practice unhindered (where your calling won't get you hollered at). you may have to practice sitting in the car at the lake or something. if you don't have to worry about bothering your family or others, you can really put all of your efforts into making sweet, goosey music. good luck.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Bad Grammar is a wonderful tool. The only problem is his note inflections may be a little different from your own. However it does tell you when to use certain sounds and what they should sound like! Very informational. Second thing I would say is don't get a call that is TOO easy to break over but that is just my opinion. I find it hard to have enough control for those medium pitched notes when the call cracks too easy. Everyone calls a little different so go to the store and try out everything they have. If you find one that you can cluck or moan on better than the other go from there!


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> teamshakeandbake said:
> 
> 
> > Bad Grammer the DVD
> ...


you bet i have both, get the cds also for when your going to and from work!


----------



## Labrador Man (Nov 24, 2009)

4dozendekes said:


> What would you guys say is a good way to learn to call?..i dont really have any good friends or relatives that are master goose callers and i really would like to get descent at it so any ideas?


I recently retired and having been an avid goose hunter most of my life, I challenged myself to learn how to call geese effectively. Here is my recommendation:
1. Spend a couple of bucks and buy two DVD's. The first one is Honker Talk featuring Shaun Stahl. You will learn very good basic and advanced calling techniques as a beginner. The hardest part for me was learning the proper way to blow the calls and where the air should come from.
2. After 3 months of practice, buy "Bad Grammer" featuring Scott Threinen. This is the only DVD I found that shows clearly how the hands should work. It looks easy, but believe me it takes practice. The payoff for me after 8 months of work was to see my brother "freeze" while looking the other way in the field when I started to call. He thought it was real geese. Good luck and practice.


----------

